

Remote Mobile web app debugging with Socketbug - caludio
http://socketbug.com/

======
face7hill
Site design and app look pretty dope--nice work!

------
pewpew
remote debug in opera since 2008 [http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/remote-
debugging-with-ope...](http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/remote-debugging-
with-opera-dragonfly/)

~~~
thebauerpauer
...Way to shit on this obviously great, cross-platform, multi-device-
compatible open source project.

caludio: this looks great, and will certainly come in handy for _lots_ of
people, including myself. Thanks!

~~~
caludio
My pleasure :)

